

Chrome starts pushing Java off the Web by disabling plugins - geerlingguy
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/04/chrome-starts-pushing-java-off-the-web-by-disabling-plugins/

======
irascible
Good for them! OracleJava is an abomination that has no business on the web
anymore. Good Riddance.

